# gum oil prints



## windrivermaiden

I took a foray into a different process: Gum Oil. I bought a book on the process a few years ago and finally tried it. The first 2 results....






Mr Lincoln, Huntington Beach 2006
_This image was taken by my better half. Thanks, honey._






Devil's Tower Wyoming


----------



## windrivermaiden

Same Lincoln image only rubbed with burnt umber and prusssian blue.


----------



## terri

These look great!    Especially for a first effort - very nicely done.     :thumbup:


----------



## windrivermaiden

Now all I need to do is get things selling or at least a display. Anyone else having any luck with getting non-traditonal prints into gallery space. I keep hitting a brick wall. Lots of ooohs and aaaaahs but no takers. 
Any ideas?


----------



## just x joey

they look amazing, shuld def be in a gallery!


----------



## chrisrose

Hi Re: Gum oil Technique... Where do you buy product?  Is it a meathod of transferring pic onto cloth (material) Very interested for Mixed Media Project. Thanks Chris


----------



## windrivermaiden

No transfer. This is a true photographic process. You can find more information about the basics of the process straight from the man who invented it, Karl P. Koenig. 

His book is very infomative and interesting as is the man, him self.


----------



## AlexColeman

This a great process, maybe you should open your own gallery.


----------

